# Capella Minerals Ltd. – Symbols (TSXV:CMIL) & (OTC: NWDMF)



## TacoTed (13 November 2020)

Capella Minerals Ltd. – Symbols (TSXV:CMIL) & (OTC: NWDMF)

Brand new company with lots of cash and seven different assets, details are below. Based on information from Sedar(Audited Info, formally known as New Dimension Resources), Stockwatch and their website: http://www.capellaminerals.com/

Price: $0.08 CAD & $0.0545 USD
Common Shares Outstanding: 137,523,077
Cash On Hand: $2.5 Million
Market Cap: $11 Million
Total Insider/Institutional Holdings: 30% or 41,256,923 – See Presentation for verification
Current Free Trading Retail Float: 43 million shares. 60 million placement shares are restricted and will not be free trading until mid-January 2021.

November 9th Company Presentation: https://capellaminerals.com/site/assets/files/5553/2020_11_9_capella_corporate_presentation.pdf

November 10th CEO Interview: http://www.kereport.com/2020/11/10/...ocus-on-scandinavian-and-canadian-properties/

Capella Minerals has 7 different assets which allows for numerous ways to increase shareholder value:


Joint Venture With Yamana Gold(YRI.T) – Capella Minerals owns a 30% stake in a very advanced gold project, located in Manitoba, Canada. Their partner is a globally well known large cap gold producer who is taking this project very serious. As per Yamana’s last discussion notes “The Company recently signed an exploration agreement with the Bunibonibee Cree Nation (“BCN”) that provides a framework for a cooperative, mutually respectful agreement supporting the advancement of exploration within the Traditional Territory of the BCN while providing employment and business opportunities to the BCN. Planning is underway to guide the consultation process for an initial field program in the fourth quarter and an aggressive exploration effort in 2021. An update on Yamana's generative exploration projects is expected in the fourth quarter. “


Joint Venture With Ethos Gold(ECC.V) – Capella Minerals has optioned it’s 100% owned Ontario, Canada gold project to Ethos Gold, a company that recently raised several million dollars to work on this asset and some others. In exchange for 70% of the project, Ethos Gold must issue 8 million shares over 3 years, along with $200,000 in cash and $2 million in work commitments. They will not get 70% of Savant Lake unless all requirements have been fulfilled.


100% Owned Southern Gold Line property in Sweden - This is already a well established area that has producing mines and can allow for more accurate drilling in the near future. Main commodity being looked for is gold. To be drilled in early 2021, please see company interview.


100% Owned Lokken VMS Property in Norway – Copper/Silver/Zinc/Gold area, this property literally encompasses an old producing mine. Therefore, it is in advanced stages and odds of successful drilling is quite high. To be drilled in early 2021, please see company interview.


100% Owned Kjoli VMS Property in Norway – Similar to the property mentioned above, this lease has numerous small scale mines that already operate around it. Once again showing that the area is rich in metals and odds of success are increased because this is not virgin ground. To be drilled in early 2021, please see company interview.


Joint Venture With Austral Gold(AGLD.C) – This deal was closed last month, basically selling 80% of Sierra Blanca to Austral Gold for $800,000 in cash and work commitments. Capella only owns 20%, which can be bought for $2.3 million in cash and work commitments. See October 13th news for more information


Asset sale to Cerrado Gold – Announced October 28th, this is the most recent news. Capella Minerals has sold two properties to Cerrado Gold( www.cerradogold.com ) in exchange for $50,000 cash and $2.25 million worth of Cerrado gold shares. This company will be publicly listed by the end of 2020, they are using the shell company BB1 Acquisitions Corp (BBA.P) to put the asset in.


Summary: When you combine what Ethos Gold, Austral Gold, and Cerrado gold are giving in value, this is worth several million dollars, not including the current cash on hand. Then you have upside potential in all 7 assets, which means that Capella Minerals is for sure trading below it’s actual value and should have a current market cap of at least $20 million for fair value. So this is basically trading at a 50 % discount.


----------



## TacoTed (19 November 2020)

The Korelin Economics Report - Interview With Eric Roth Of Capella Minerals Limited

Interview:


----------



## TacoTed (23 November 2020)

Crux Investor Interview with Eric Roth, President & CEO of Capella Minerals (TSX-V:CMIL)

Interview link: 

This is the ex Mariana Resources team hoping to replicate some of the success of the past. There are a lot of moving parts, but the company has spent some time to finding partners. Their Argentinian projects have been sold and they have JV with Ethos Gold on their Ontario project and Yamana Gold on Domain Project in Manitoba. Focus is now on a gold project in Sweden and Copper Gold projects in Norway. Perceived jurisdictional risk of working in Argentina has gone. There are several success stories in Scandinavia and Capella will be hoping to cash in on that and get noticed. Roth talks about drill programmes, cash requirements and partnerships.

Roth tells us how they picked up assets from EMX Royalty and what their obligations are. We also discuss how they are allocating the $3.3M recently raised.

If you want to hear what we think of the company go to cruxinvestor.com/club where you can also get summaries of all our interviews (to save you time); Company Reports, exclusive insight on various macro trends in commodities, early access to our company interviews (stay ahead of the crowd); and a thriving community of intelligent investors sharing thoughts and ideas (but without the vitriol and trolling). Think Twitter meets Netflix.

0:00 - Introduction
2:04 - Company Overview
3:03 - A Winning Formula? Team Experience & Track Record
7:57 - Business Plan & Model: Why Look at Scandinavia? 
9:33 - Domain Gold Project: Commitments, Plans, & Terms with Yamana Gold
17:02 - Savant Lake Project: Plans & Terms with Ethos Gold
20:05 - Perspectives & Assets in Scandinavia
24:28 - Recent Raise of $3.6M & its Allocation
28:58 - Remuneration & Management Shareholding
30:54 - Argentinian Project & the Austral Agreement
32:40 - Excitement & Expectations: What's Next for Capella?


----------



## TacoTed (26 November 2020)

Cerrado gold breakdown and where Capella Minerals can benefit:

BBA.P Float – 45,605,403 / 8.31 (rollback amount) = 5,488,014
BBA.P Halted Price - $0.05 X 8.31 (rollback price) = 41.55 cents
Cerrado Gold Company Presentation – 55,453,780 Shares (Private)
November Private Placement - $25 million(price not announced) Assuming same price as rollback
Placement Shares(Estimate) $25,000,000 / $0.41 = 60,975,609
Capella Minerals Share Holdings(Estimate) based on $2.25 million at raise price 
CMIL Holdings: $2,250,000 / $0.41 = 5,487,804

Estimated common shares without options or warrants:
BBA.P(5,488,014) + Cerrado Gold (55,453,780) + Nov PP(60,975,609) + CMIL(5,487,804) = 127,405,207, lets round to 127.5 million for sake of ease

Estimated revenue from their November company presentation: https://c0fa6392-d308-44dd-a6f0-35d...d/c9f131_6af33570b7fc4c99b47de9b4244869a1.pdf

Page 5 information: NPV of $432 million USD @ $1550oz USD, today gold is at $1800.
Estimated production of 45,000 to 55,000 ounces of gold per year with a  AISC of $900 to $1100 per ounce. 

For low estimates, lets use their $1550 price and lower output of 45,000 ounces and a AISC of $1100:
$1,550 - $1100 = $450 net income per ounce X 45,000 ounces = $20,250,000 USD Estimated net income for 2021. 

Estimated earnings: $20,250,000 / 127,500,000 = $0.1588 or $0.16 USD (convert to CAD) X 1.30 = $0.208 or $0.21 earnings per share, estimated at low output. 

Compare this to a similar producer like F.V(Fiore Gold) who produced 46,000 ounces of gold in it’s fiscal year and earned close to $9 million USD with a float of 99 million shares, it trades around $1.50 CAD. 

Estimated target price for Cerrado Gold (CER) should be around the $2 mark, assuming a minimum gold producer multiple of 10 times. How does it affect Capella Minerals? The company should technically be holding over $10 million dollars in stock value by the end of 2021, large than the current market cap and not taking into consideration it’s current cash position, 6 projects being worked on, or the millions of shares held in Ethos Gold. Again, this is all an estimate until we get the actual placement numbers, which should be out anytime. 

Secondary Note: Cerrado Gold will have a webinar on December 8th 2020, those that wish to listen to this, join up here - https://www.redcloudfs.com/rcwebinar-cer/


----------



## TacoTed (29 November 2020)

Out today, Crux interview with Cerrado Gold. As per Capella Minerals(previously New Dimension Resources) news release from October 28th, CMIL.V will own $2.25 million worth of stock in this company in exchange for selling their Argentina subsidiary.

What's surprising about this is they are listing around $2, compared to the shell that has a rollback price of only 42 cents. But this is only 5.5 million shares of the entire float and the shell had a good amount of cash in it.

November 28th Crux Interview With Cerrado Gold: 

Interview with Mark Brennan, CEO of Cerrado Gold 

A private company chasing gold in Argentina and Brazil. Looking to go public in soon. We talk through the management teams relevant experience and successes of the past. So what's it like doing business in Argentina and how do they expect to grow that asset. Same questions asked for Brazil. Brennan runs through their business plan and maps out the sequence of spend and production and where they expect to spend their time and money. It's an ambitious plan, but they have delivered and monetised successive so they are confident in their abilities. 

Take a look at their presentation https://www.cerradogold.com/investors and look out for the imminent IPO. The suggestion from Brennan is that the company will list at $140M and at around $2. 

If you want to hear what we think of the company go to cruxinvestor.com/club where you can also get summaries of all our interviews (to save you time); Company Reports, exclusive insight on various macro trends in commodities, early access to our company interviews (stay ahead of the crowd); and a thriving community of intelligent investors sharing thoughts and ideas (but without the vitriol and trolling). Think Twitter meets Netflix.

0:00 - Introduction

1:01 - Company Overview

1:30 - Team Experience & Background

3:39 - Total Money Spent So Far

5:13 - Minera Don Nicolas, Argentina: The Plan, Timing, & Money Required 

12:29 - Exploration Targets & Data Inherited

14:09 - Upside for Investors & Value of Asset

16:36 - Risks & Potential Problems: Mining in Argentina

28:37 - Monte Do Carmo, Brazil: The Plan for the Asset

35:54 - IPO in December: Discussing Timing, Investors, & Exchange


----------



## TacoTed (4 December 2020)

Eric Roth picked up another 130,000 shares yesterday. He already owns over 7% of the float, so it's encouraging to see him adding shares. Once we get rid of this old pp seller, it will move up fast. Also, BBA approved the Cerrado Gold transaction late yesterday:
BB1 Acquisition receives conditional OK for Cerrado QT

2020-12-02 20:34 MT - News Release

Mr. Stephen Shefsky reports

BB1 ACQUISITION CORP. ANNOUNCES UPDATE TO QUALIFYING TRANSACTION WITH CERRADO GOLD INC.

The TSX Venture Exchange has conditionally approved its proposed business combination with Cerrado Gold Inc., which will constitute the corporation's qualifying transaction pursuant to the policies of the TSX Venture Exchange, as such term is defined in TSX-V Policy 2.4 (Capital Pool Companies). BB1 is also pleased to announce that the Toronto Stock Exchange has conditionally approved the listing of the shares of the resulting issuer (as defined below) on the TSX, subject to the completion of the transaction and the resulting issuer meeting certain TSX listing requirements. Upon completion of the transaction, the resulting issuer's shares will be listed on either the TSX-V or the TSX.

BB1 and Cerrado have entered into a business combination agreement, effective Nov. 29, 2020, to complete the transaction pursuant to which the corporation intends to complete a three-cornered amalgamation with Cerrado, and upon completion of the transaction, the combined entity will continue to carry on the business of Cerrado.

Assuming all conditions to the closing of the transaction are satisfied, the company and Cerrado anticipate closing the offering (as defined below) and the transaction on or before Feb. 23, 2021. In due course, the parties will issue a further press release announcing the date on which the transaction is expected to close and the common shares of the company will resume trading.

Results of annual and special shareholder meeting

BB1 is pleased to announce that its shareholders approved all resolutions brought before them at the corporation's annual and special meeting of shareholders held virtually on Nov. 23, 2020, including the approval of all matters relating to the proposed transaction.

Filing statement

In connection with the transaction, the corporation has filed a filing statement dated Nov. 29, 2020, with the TSX-V and on SEDAR. Additional information in respect of the transaction and Cerrado is available in the filing statement.

Concurrent financing

Further to BB1's press release dated Nov. 3, 2020, Cerrado intends to complete a brokered private placement of subscription receipts. Under the terms of the TSX-V conditional approval for the transaction, the offering is subject to Cerrado raising minimum gross proceeds of $10-million, up to a maximum of $25-million. Each subscription receipt shall be issued at a price of $2 per subscription receipt. Additional details with respect to the offering are available in the filing statement.

About BB1 Acquisition Corp.

The corporation is incorporated under the Business Corporations Act (Ontario) and is a capital pool company listed on the TSX-V. The corporation has no commercial operations and has no assets other than cash. For further information, please see the final prospectus of the corporation dated Oct. 5, 2018, filed on SEDAR.



Filed *2020-12-03*04:38

Tx date 2020-12-02*$CMIL*
Capella Minerals Limited*Roth, Eric*
4 - Director of Issuer, 5 - Senior Officer of Issuer
Holder: RL360 (Indirect Ownership)*Common Shares*
10 - Acquisition or disposition in the public market*$2,535
+31,300* vol
*$0.081* each  Filed *2020-12-03*03:35

Tx date 2020-12-01*$CMIL*
Capella Minerals Limited*Roth, Eric*
4 - Director of Issuer, 5 - Senior Officer of Issuer
Holder: RL360 (Indirect Ownership)*Common Shares*
10 - Acquisition or disposition in the public market*$7,299
+100,000* vol
*$0.073* each


----------



## TacoTed (4 December 2020)

Yamana news out and it mentions Capella Minerals. Drilling will start early 2021. See below:









						Yamana Gold Advances Projects in Its Generative Exploration Program, Outlines 2021 Plans for Advancing Projects; Reports Positive Advances at Lavra Velha, Monument Bay, Borborema, and Adds Two Early Stage Projects to Program in Chile
					

download a PDF of detailed drill hole results for Lavra Velha download a PDF of detailed drill hole results for Monument Bay download a PDF of detailed...




					www.globenewswire.com
				




The Domain project, located near Oxford Lake in northeastern Manitoba, is a large 20,000-hectare property package consisting of two unexplored mineral exploration licences 100%-controlled by Yamana, and three smaller claims held under a joint venture agreement with Capella Minerals Ltd. The property is considered to be highly prospective for iron formation-hosted gold deposits and has returned a number of drill intercepts with significant gold grades from a limited area of drilling within the joint venture claims. The larger land package has magnetic anomalies and limited arsenic-in-till anomalies that indicate potential targets for further iron formation-hosted gold as well as shear zone type gold targets.

In July 2020, Yamana entered into an Exploration Agreement with Bunibonibee Cree Nation to develop a cooperative and mutually beneficial relationship relating to mineral exploration within the Traditional Territory of Bunibonibee Cree Nation. Yamana is in the planning stages of a work program for the property, and pending conclusion of community consultation and permitting, exploration work is anticipated to begin in early 2021.


----------



## TacoTed (8 December 2020)

Capella Minerals December 2020 Company Presentation: https://capellaminerals.com/site/assets/files/5553/2020-12-capella-cp.pdf

Lots of new information including timelines, pictures, data on each property, and also mentions that EMX will own 10% of cmil, so institutional/insider ownership is increasing. The only thing it does not talk about yet is Cerrado Gold stock and more information on our 20% Sierra Blanca property where AGLD.C has to spend $800,000 to earn 80%.


----------



## peter2 (8 December 2020)

@TacoTed  I like your passion, but how about posting on companies that we can actually buy. Many of your posted selections don't move and have insufficient volume.


----------



## TacoTed (10 December 2020)

peter2 said:


> @TacoTed  I like your passion, but how about posting on companies that we can actually buy. Many of your posted selections don't move and have insufficient volume.





Hello Peter. Unfortunately the volume for this company doesn't translate properly from the Canadian exchange onto the US and German exchanges. Sometimes a name change takes quite some time to reflect the trading volumes on other exchanges, ridiculous process. But Capella Minerals is quite active on the TSXV, along with decent insider buying.









						Capella Minerals Limited (V:CMIL)
					

The only place for free North American stock rankings incorporating insider commitment. Get stock quotes, news, fundamentals and easy to read SEC and SEDI insider filings. Home of the insider insights newsletter and the Canadian Insider Club which offers alerts and premium research.




					www.canadianinsider.com
				






Filing
DateTransaction
DateInsider NameOwnership
TypeSecuritiesNature of transactionVolume or ValuePriceDec 9/20Dec 8/20Roth, EricIndirect OwnershipCommon Shares10 - Acquisition in the public market50,000$0.090Dec 9/20Dec 4/20Roth, EricIndirect OwnershipCommon Shares10 - Acquisition in the public market62,647$0.080Dec 4/20Dec 3/20Roth, EricIndirect OwnershipCommon Shares10 - Acquisition in the public market22,210$0.081Dec 3/20Dec 2/20Roth, EricIndirect OwnershipCommon Shares10 - Acquisition in the public market31,300$0.081Dec 3/20Dec 1/20Roth, EricIndirect OwnershipCommon Shares10 - Acquisition in the public market100,000$0.073Nov 26/20Nov 23/20Roth, EricIndirect OwnershipCommon Shares10 - Acquisition in the public market14,287$0.086Nov 26/20Nov 18/20Roth, EricIndirect OwnershipCommon Shares10 - Acquisition in the public market14,369$0.090


----------



## TacoTed (23 December 2020)

CMIL recently hit a 52 week high this week and insiders/institutions are continuing to add. RBC has purchased over 15 million shares from one group over the last few months and there's only 47 million retail available right now. On top of that, the CEO Eric Roth has also been adding to his position. See below:





__





						CEO.CA SEDI filings for
					

SEDI filings for




					ceo.ca
				




Filed 2020-12-22 14:34
Tx date 2020-12-22    $CMIL
Capella Minerals Limited    Roth, Eric
4 - Director of Issuer, 5 - Senior Officer of Issuer
Direct Ownership
Common Shares
10 - Acquisition or disposition in the public market    $3,905
+35,500 vol
$0.11 each    6,899,702    
Older filings 
Filed 2020-12-09 04:32
Tx date 2020-12-08    $CMIL
Capella Minerals Limited    Roth, Eric
4 - Director of Issuer, 5 - Senior Officer of Issuer
Holder: RL360 (Indirect Ownership)
Common Shares
10 - Acquisition or disposition in the public market    $4,500
+50,000 vol
$0.09 each    294,813    
Filed 2020-12-09 04:28
Tx date 2020-12-04    $CMIL
Capella Minerals Limited    Roth, Eric
4 - Director of Issuer, 5 - Senior Officer of Issuer
Holder: RL360 (Indirect Ownership)
Common Shares
10 - Acquisition or disposition in the public market    $5,011
+62,647 vol
$0.08 each    244,813    
Filed 2020-12-04 06:35
Tx date 2020-12-03    $CMIL
Capella Minerals Limited    Roth, Eric
4 - Director of Issuer, 5 - Senior Officer of Issuer
Holder: RL360 (Indirect Ownership)
Common Shares
10 - Acquisition or disposition in the public market    $1,799
+22,210 vol
$0.081 each    182,166    
Filed 2020-12-03 06:38
Tx date 2020-12-02    $CMIL
Capella Minerals Limited    Roth, Eric
4 - Director of Issuer, 5 - Senior Officer of Issuer
Holder: RL360 (Indirect Ownership)
Common Shares
10 - Acquisition or disposition in the public market    $2,535
+31,300 vol
$0.081 each    159,956    
Filed 2020-12-03 05:35
Tx date 2020-12-01    $CMIL
Capella Minerals Limited    Roth, Eric
4 - Director of Issuer, 5 - Senior Officer of Issuer
Holder: RL360 (Indirect Ownership)
Common Shares
10 - Acquisition or disposition in the public market    $7,299
+100,000 vol
$0.073 each    128,656    
Filed 2020-11-26 06:00
Tx date 2020-11-23    $CMIL
Capella Minerals Limited    Roth, Eric
4 - Director of Issuer, 5 - Senior Officer of Issuer
Holder: RL360 (Indirect Ownership)
Common Shares
10 - Acquisition or disposition in the public market    $1,228
+14,287 vol
$0.086 each    28,656    
Filed 2020-11-26 05:59
Tx date 2020-11-18    $CMIL
Capella Minerals Limited    Roth, Eric
4 - Director of Issuer, 5 - Senior Officer of Issuer
Holder: RL360 (Indirect Ownership)
Common Shares
10 - Acquisition or disposition in the public market    $1,293
+14,369 vol
$0.09 each    14,369


----------

